# Puppy Party, what I know so far...



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm a bit slow getting organized this year, but it's all coming together :chili:

So let me know who I've missed on this list of who's coming:

Mom2biou (Tammy) with Benny and Emma

Snowbody (Sue and Jim) with Tyler

Angelgirl679 (Diana and Kevin) with Lola

Donnad (Donna & ?) with Chloe and Summer

CloudClan (Carina & her mom) ...and the cloud clan :thumbsup:

Harrysmom (Debbie) and Sprite (maybe her daughter and Kissy??)

LexiMom (Linda) Cassidy

Maglily (Brenda) she's NOT bring Jodi :huh: *sniff* 

Ann80 (Ann and a friend) Zoey 

ChiChi (Jill & hubby) T Dink

(formerly PuttiePie) Nanci (&Allan) is bringing Sweetie

Hunter's Mom (Erin and Josh and baby Conor) Hunter

Lynda (Lynda and her DH) with her 4 fluffs

(non maltese) Nikki and husband Jay - chihuahuas

(non maltese) Elaine - chihuahuas

(non maltese) Jill - (Milo - Poochon)

(formerly Scilian Rose) Debbie & Husband - with Daisy


There are others that I think are coming, but I need to confirm:

Uniquelovedolce (Liza) Dolce
Johita (Edith) Aolani
Bonnie's Mommy (Linda) Bonnie
KAG (Kerry) Crisse, Darla & Fallon
Godiva Goddess (Alice) Mia & Gemma


Please forgive me if I've missed your name.....I'm not Lynn :blush: but I'm getting more organized each day...


I bought 3 tent canopies to put up so the sun won't be so brutal.

I've heard from a few people on what they're bringing...when I get that organized, I'll let you know. The rentals are in progress and the leases are going out this week!! :chili:

It's getting closer!!!! Can't wait to see you guys!!!!!!

See you around noon on Saturday, June 9th!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Happy Mother's Day Pat!!! I am so excited and looking forward to the Puppy Party!! Once you have a list of what other's are bringing let me know as I am open to bring whatever is needed. I can also help you set up the tents etc before hand!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

LexiMom said:


> Happy Mother's Day Pat!!! I am so excited and looking forward to the Puppy Party!! Once you have a list of what other's are bringing let me know as I am open to bring whatever is needed. I can also help you set up the tents etc before hand!!!!


I thinking we'll put the tents up on Friday and then I'll take them down on Sunday. 

You're welcome to come over any time!!! I'm sure there'll be plenty of stuff to do, even though I haven't started thinking about that yet :thumbsup::blush:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Whoops, I can't EDIT my post anymore, but I forgot to add Lynda!!! and her hubby and four tiny cutie pies!!! :chili::aktion033: How on earth could I have forgotten them??? :blush:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Pat I can help you put up the tents too, so if you want to, wait for me to get there. I'll also bring something not sure what, yet but like Linda, we'll see what you need. My flight arrives at 3 pm ! I'll send you the details.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Maglily said:


> Pat I can help you put up the tents too, so if you want to, wait for me to get there. I'll also bring something not sure what, yet but like Linda, we'll see what you need. My flight arrives at 3 pm ! I'll send you the details.


:chili::chili: OK, let's see, the flight lands at 3 - by the time you get your luggage and take the shuttle....it'll be around 4 or 5. We'll keep in touch as things are happening with your travels!!! Either Stan or I will pick you up and we will be back here in one hour! Life is good :thumbsup:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Where is the puppy party? Is that at HH?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

ckanen2n said:


> Where is the puppy party? Is that at HH?


 
Well the one in June is at my house in South Jersey....this is our third annual puppy party!! I swear it gets bigger every year! But it's so much fun meeting and chatting with everyone :aktion033:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh this is going to be awesome!!!!! I am 99% sure hubby, little Ana, and I can make it..ahhhh isn't that great, oh boy do we need this, ans actuaully meet everyone in person and their babies!!!!!!!!

Leo and Mia I would love to bring soooooooooooooo much. But seems you have a houseful already, and Leo, would not stop loving on people , bless his heart, and awwww my Mia would adore it.

Oh but anyway, I can not beleive it will be the first one I can make :


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> :chili::chili: OK, let's see, the flight lands at 3 - by the time you get your luggage and take the shuttle....it'll be around 4 or 5. We'll keep in touch as things are happening with your travels!!! Either Stan or I will pick you up and we will be back here in one hour! Life is good :thumbsup:


 
Sounds good, thanks Pat!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

allheart said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh this is going to be awesome!!!!! I am 99% sure hubby, little Ana, and I can make it..ahhhh isn't that great, oh boy do we need this, ans actuaully meet everyone in person and their babies!!!!!!!!
> 
> Leo and Mia I would love to bring soooooooooooooo much. But seems you have a houseful already, and Leo, would not stop loving on people , bless his heart, and awwww my Mia would adore it.
> 
> Oh but anyway, I can not beleive it will be the first one I can make :


 
That's exciting Christine! It's my first party too. Actually it is only my 2nd visit to the US, the first being over 10 years ago - a day trip in Washington (state).


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Ok -- put me down with a fluff -- probably Secret.

Now -- what I can order to help the cause.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Ok -- put me down with a fluff -- probably Secret.
> 
> Now -- what I can order to help the cause.


 
Lynn...are you really coming? :chili: I need to know so I can see if we can come up with another rental. I'd offer my guest room, but Lynda and her husband and four pups already have dibs on that this year. :innocent:

I have rentals lined up for 
Erin (Hunter's mom)
Carina (Cloudclan) Carina and Brenda (Maglily) are sharing a unit.
Nanci (Puttiepie)
Nikki (Nikki is a fb friend with chihuahuas)

Will you be flying into Philla or Newark? Philly is about 1 1/2 to 2 hours away and Newark is about the same. 

there's not that many rental houses that take dogs.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes -- I'm really coming. LOL :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Yep -- I guess I will need a rental for Friday and Saturday night. If Alan doesn't come with Nanci, I could ask her if she wants a roommate for the night. Or I can sleep on someone's sofa or I can just go back to Philly and get a hotel there.  I open to sleeping on the floor with a pillow and blanket. 

Now, because I'm coming from out of town, I won't be able to actually bring anything for the party,:angry: but I'd love to either order something (like the wine I sent last year) or pitch in with money to help cover the expenses.:aktion033::aktion033:

If I can arrange my flight to arrive about the same time as Brenda's, maybe I can hitch a ride with her?? I'll be coming into Philly as I think it's an easier airport and I can flight SW from here which is nice. Comcast's HQs are in Philly so maybe I can make this a "business trip". Doubt it. :thumbsup:

And I since I'm only bringing Secret with me, they'll be plenty of room for me to sneak one of the Chis into the bag with her. :brownbag::brownbag:

I'll call you tomorrow to discuss. I really am looking forward to this.:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh this sounds like such a fun time!!! Pat you are just so wonderful!! You take care of these wonderful pooches AND have fabulous annual parties!!!! No wonder your *"The A Team" : ) *


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Pat....this is the 4th annual puppy party! You miscounted! 

So happy so many people I haven't met are coming and so many I already know. Not planning on staying down there this year though. Being so far along in my pregnancy and with all the renovations at my house I'm planning on just coming for the party. Alice and I will most likely drive down together. Haven't decided what to bring yet....depends if I have a kitchen to cook in LOL! Otherwise I'll pick something up.

Super excited it's almost here!!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Pat, I may come with my friend from last year or my daughter if she is off from work. I like to have someone to travel with. I haven't decided what I will be bringing yet.

Lynn, I can't wait to meet you and Secret!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Awww man...Pat I am soooo sad I am so far away this year and can't make it to the Puppy Party  I had such an amazing time last year! I'll be looking forward to lots of pictures and hearing lots of fun stories...I know you all will have a blast!!!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh Lynn I am soooo glad that you are coming!!! I can not wait to meet everyone!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Pat, I'm gonna try to make it this time!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Yes -- I'm really coming. LOL :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Yep -- I guess I will need a rental for Friday and Saturday night. If Alan doesn't come with Nanci, I could ask her if she wants a roommate for the night. Or I can sleep on someone's sofa or I can just go back to Philly and get a hotel there.  I open to sleeping on the floor with a pillow and blanket.
> 
> Now, because I'm coming from out of town, I won't be able to actually bring anything for the party,:angry: but I'd love to either order something (like the wine I sent last year) or pitch in with money to help cover the expenses.:aktion033::aktion033:
> 
> ...


 
I hope you can arrange a flight around the same time, I would be happy to wait for you if it works for Pat. :aktion033:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OK Lynn, I can get a rental.....and now you guys have some thinking to do again....:blush::innocent:

I don't drive to Philly...:w00t:...I'd get lost and have a heart attack.:blush::blush: the city scares me!

To take the Rapid Rover shuttle with a dog - they charge $100 each way!! Without a dog it's $25. :blink: I tried arguing with them once before, it didn't work...but you can always ask again.

Or you could rent a car at the airport and split the cost...just a thought.

I hope it all works out.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

:chili::chili:Oh boy,it's getting close.Can't wait. It's great that we will all meet Lynn!!:chili::chili:


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

*Really looking forward to meeting everyone!!!* :chili::chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> OK Lynn, I can get a rental.....and now you guys have some thinking to do again....:blush::innocent:
> 
> I don't drive to Philly...:w00t:...I'd get lost and have a heart attack.:blush::blush: the city scares me!
> 
> ...


 
car rental - that might work too. 
(I arrive at 3 pm Friday and my flight back is 3:45 on Sunday)


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Maglily said:


> car rental - that might work too.
> (I arrive at 3 pm Friday and my flight back is 3:45 on Sunday)


Brenda,

You could also hire a car to pick you up and drop you at Pat's house. I don't know how you are about driving in traffic, and I've never been to the airport in Philly... We always fly out of Newark... but I think that on a friday at that hour you'll hit a bit of congestion. Whenever we travel we use a car service based in Princeton, A-1 limousine. They're very reliable and they provide service to and from the philadelphia airport. 

Just another idea... Looking forward to meeting you.
Debbie


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

harrysmom said:


> Brenda,
> 
> You could also hire a car to pick you up and drop you at Pat's house. I don't know how you are about driving in traffic, and I've never been to the airport in Philly... We always fly out of Newark... but I think that on a friday at that hour you'll hit a bit of congestion. Whenever we travel we use a car service based in Princeton, A-1 limousine. They're very reliable and they provide service to and from the philadelphia airport.
> 
> ...


Thanks Debbie, that might be an option too. 
Independent Brenda would just rent a car but I'm too chicken to drive to Pat's.


----------

